# Camping Thanksgivining Weekend



## brian j (Nov 24, 2009)

nicole and i are heading to misty mountain resort outside of charlottesville for 2 nights this holiday weekend. we plan on chilling out and visiting some craft breweries and wineries in the area. gonna be a cold one here in virginia. where are you camping this weekend?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

brian j said:


> nicole and i are heading to misty mountain resort outside of charlottesville for 2 nights this holiday weekend. we plan on chilling out and visiting some craft breweries and wineries in the area. gonna be a cold one here in virginia. where are you camping this weekend?


Have a Great Weekend!!!

We will be In lancaster camping this weekend!!

Happy Turkey Day!! We will be doing one thursday with family, and one this weekend camping with friends!!


----------

